# Halloween show for 2012 made the news in NM



## abner135 (May 31, 2009)

My show for halloween 2012 made the news Here the link
http://www.krqe.com/dpp/features/halloween/man-goes-all-out-for-halloween-display


----------



## lunchinn (Oct 15, 2009)

That's awesome, looks great


----------



## The Red Skull (Dec 23, 2010)

Congratulations! Nice story and great haunt!


----------



## DynomiteDaniel (Apr 3, 2012)

That is awesome!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Very nice!


----------

